# The 2 Choices!!!!



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are the choices for our new guy...They are 6 weeks right now. We cant decide...Just so hard to!!! 

Orange Guy


















Red Guy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ORANGE!!!

of course thats based on looks alone. richer colors, possibly fuller coat...

what are their personalities like? and which does the breeder think is a better fit?


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am leaning toward the Orange.

The breeder says that the Blue(not pictured) is absolutely HIGH DRIVE, the Orange guy is the curiously laid back, and the Red is the laid back, always napping one

Also, Does the Orange one look like it might be a long coat, or is it normal and looks longer because the red one is shorter?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

orange guy. now lets work on a name.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, the name is the second problem. We have it narrowed down to Saint, Neko, and Jaeger


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i like Neko for the orange boy, i like Jaeger for the red.

Orange does not look like a LH to me (they're typically more fluffy & wavy as pups) but there is always a possibility. as of now i just think he'll have a nice plush german showline coat similar to this:


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Just from the pictures I would have to go for orange guy. Love his darker eyes and richer colouring. Also he looks more alert and interested in the picture.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...but in the profile shot, i like the head on the red guy.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, i think thats the one we are going to end upo getting! Thanks for everyones responses!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they are both adorable. I am sure it will be a tough decision.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

orange is my favorite color so i have a natural bias









they both sure look cute LOVE the fuzzies on their chests! I'd say orange, too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

eeniee meeniee minee moe......

They are both very cute. I think you should pick the one that suits your personality better.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah. We are going this monday when they are 7 weeks old to interact with them, and take home the next Monday. Time is going by sooooo slow!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I say both!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I would get whichever one is more attached to you and your family members. They are both adorable.


----------

